# Wild South African Rock Python Pics



## TigerCoastal (Sep 1, 2010)

One of my friends originally comes from south africa, and he has just been back on a holiday and bought back some nice pics so thought that i would share them with some people that can appreciate them


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 1, 2010)

its like, grrrrrr my deer thingy


----------



## cactus2u (Sep 1, 2010)

wow impressive !!! cheers for the photos 
Must get over there one of these days


----------



## percey39 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow they are one of my all time favourite snakes and would definetely be the first one i would buy if they were legal. Great photo's and thanks for sharing them!! Love the shot of it staring down the camera while wrapped around dinner still lol.


----------



## najanaja (Sep 1, 2010)

How hot is that...
one of my favorite exotic snakes


----------



## TigerCoastal (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah they are some awesome pics, a trip with free accommodation and travel guide sounds good to me... now to rob a bank for the air fare so i can take some pics of my own


----------



## guzzo (Sep 1, 2010)

Great Pics thanks for showing


----------



## Mordum (Sep 2, 2010)

I wish we had herps that size getting around Australia!!!


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 2, 2010)

pic 5 . Is the animal stuck?


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 2, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> pic 5 . Is the animal stuck?


I thought that too ..looks like he is in a bit of a tight situation in that chain link fence


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 2, 2010)

wow that is one big python great pics mate thanks for sharing


----------



## reptilian1924 (Sep 2, 2010)

Awesome photos thanks for sharing l like the photo where you see the African Rock Python stearing straight at the camera.
l'm glad we don't have Pythons that grow to that size here in Australia cause they will pose a risk to people in their homes.


----------



## FAY (Sep 2, 2010)

Great pics!
Looks like it is stuck in the fence!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 2, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> pic 5 . Is the animal stuck?



Looks like it. Would be a fun time cutting a very large, angry & stressed rock python free.....


----------



## TigerCoastal (Sep 2, 2010)

yeah it was stuck in the fence, they managed to get it out using 9 people, they just cut the wire just out of biting reach then pinned it down while they unraveled the wire but your right it wasnt a happy snake


----------



## Kanga-Who (Sep 2, 2010)

wow that's awesome i think i'll stick with my (little) coastal


----------



## tasha00 (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow those ppl are just standing around like they see these pythons all the time, as beautiful as they are i would be inside the building peering at its beauty from behind a window/wall..great foto shots


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 2, 2010)

tasha00 said:


> Wow those ppl are just standing around like they see these pythons all the time, as beautiful as they are i would be inside the building peering at its beauty from behind a window/wall..great foto shots


really?....I'd be part of the rescue team


----------



## Jarrod_H (Sep 2, 2010)

zang!


----------



## python_dan89 (Sep 2, 2010)

awesome pics mate


----------



## Jungletrans (Sep 2, 2010)

Keeping the food up to a pet one would be interesting , no stray dogs around there .


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 2, 2010)

wow amazing pics cheers for sharing the pics of the little fella


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 3, 2010)

What a stunner!


----------



## silatman (Sep 3, 2010)

Did it get to eat its deer or was it kicked off by something with more teeth and claws?


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Sep 3, 2010)

Aahh a Gewone Luislang..(Sebae Natalensis)...I go back all the time since i immigrated over in 2000 ..going back over in October..and let me tell you sumthing..there no herping like herping south Africa..its ***in awsome!
great photo's..cheers


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Sep 3, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> its like, grrrrrr my deer thingy


 ha ha..that species of Antelope is known as a Bushbuck


----------



## bredli_python (Sep 3, 2010)

wow looks awesome!!


----------



## Tegstep (Sep 3, 2010)

My friends and I went to S. Africa in 2008, and while on an evening game drive found a fully grown rock python being attacked by a ticked off leopard. Python managed to get lots of good bites in and high-tail it out of there. One of those amazing things you never think you'll ever get to see


----------



## krusty (Oct 22, 2010)

i want one so bad.they are so nice and big.


----------



## Hiver (Oct 22, 2010)

I got my first rock python when i was about 20, i ended up having to convert
one of my bedrooms for it.


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 6, 2011)

amazing lookin snake eating the bambi


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 6, 2011)

What a great find, to see it eat that bush buck.


----------

